

Yes, Google Drive Is Coming. For Real This Time. - supercopter
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/24/google-drive-is-coming/

======
urlwolf
I guess the question here is, will it be encrypted (like wuala) or not (like
Dropbox)? If google needs to monetize this by reading txt and targeting ads,
my guess is the second... which would make it a no-go for many business.

~~~
supercopter
I guess they'll certainly make a Google Apps version of it for business. For
me the main question is how many GB for free?

------
faizanaziz
"What might go wrong? (This is a test of imagination, not confidence.) Google
might finally unleash GDrive and steal a lot of Dropbox's thunder (especially
if this takes place before launch.)" - Dropbox application

Well at least they could not steal dropbox's thunder :) Now its time for
dropbox to kick ass - "Getting love from early adopters will be important"
They already have that, I guess they just need to add newer features now...
All the best

------
faizanaziz
Google wants everything... Web, OS, handset, carrier next i guess they will be
fighting for oil also :).... Now dropbox... One company cant do so many things
well... Learn from Microsoft

